# White Smoke from Briggs & Stratton 18.5 OHV



## joe935 (Mar 19, 2009)

The engine is Model 31P777 Type 0367-E1. Mounted on a L108 Tractor.
White smoke coming from the exhaust when the Tractor is cutting across a steep slope. I found that there was oil in air intake piece where the breather hose connects. I removed the Flywheel housing cover. Breather hose appears to be clean. The compression is 110 lbs.
It looks like the breather is partly under the flywheel. 
The questions: 
1. I guess it will be necessary to remove the flywheel to get at the breather check valve?
2. Would a defective breather valve cause oil to accumulate in the intake area?
Thanks


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes to both. Multi-weight oils, and too much oil, (even a little) will do this. It doesn't take much of a slope, (15 degrees?) to make the oil come out the breather.

If it only does this on a steep slope, you are using it on a slope steeper than B&S recommends, it will damage the engine.

Try different angle, or directions to see if you can mow without it smoking.


----------



## joe935 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the Reply K2skier. I have been mowing with this Tractor for over 5 years and the smoking just started the other day. Oil lever was never over the mark on the dip stick. and only 30 weight oil has been used.
Do you think it's worth replacing the reed in the crankcase breather?


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

joe935 said:


> Thanks for the Reply K2skier. I have been mowing with this Tractor for over 5 years and the smoking just started the other day. Oil lever was never over the mark on the dip stick. and only 30 weight oil has been used.
> Do you think it's worth replacing the reed in the crankcase breather?


If you can do a leak down test and see if it leaks out the dip stick, it could have a blown head gasket and still show ok compression. The breather check valve would be the next thing to try.

Does it only smoke while at an angle?


----------



## joe935 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, only smokes while at an angle


----------



## joe935 (Mar 19, 2009)

Problem resolved. Traded Tractor in on a LA125.


----------

